# Epic-ish....sorry, had to try it....



## thov72 (Apr 18, 2017)

I feel a little strange posting this here, especially after listening to Morodienes wonderful christian music....but well, I had to venture a bit into the epic world and write this. Grateful for any comments on composition, orchestration, sample use. My next step would be to work on the transitions and add more realism (brass is just playing longs atm and there´s almost no dynamic change). Feel free to comment, don´t be gentle 
thank you everyone


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 18, 2017)

Sounds nice. Would agree with your own assessment and work on transitions and add dynamics to the instruments. The whole thing sounds a little dry too.

Personally would work on the section lengths too. The B section seems to be a lot longer than the A section.

(Take what I say with a grain of salt, i'm still very new to this type of music )


----------



## thov72 (Apr 19, 2017)

thank you for listening!!!. The instruments are mainly Spitfire, with Lass Lite ,and Requiem lite with extra reverb, so it shouldn´t be that dry, but I´ll check again.


----------



## markleake (Apr 20, 2017)

thov72 said:


> thank you for listening!!!. The instruments are mainly Spitfire, with Lass Lite ,and Requiem lite with extra reverb, so it shouldn´t be that dry, but I´ll check again.


What stands out to me is the orchestration isn't dense enough for a true epic style track, and there are no sound design elements either. So that maybe gives the impression that it is too dry. If you go watch/listen, for example, some videos by Daniel James, you will see that for even some of his more simple walk-throughs he layers a lot of different sounds (especially the drums) to give a lot more body to the overall sound. There are specific ways to do this for epic/trailer style tracks, such as the ever-present use of spiccato strings everywhere in the track - usually a lot more aggressively & pervasive than how you have have used them. You have a main theme and chords though, which is good.

I don't write epic tracks myself though, so take my feedback with a grain of salt.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Apr 20, 2017)

Sorry for what?

Just keep working at this style and do your best to improve. You might find out that this style isn't for you, but you will still learn something and be able to incorporate elements of what you learned to make new styles of music.

Remember, people collaborate and work for years to get good at these things. The important thing is that you started and took the initiative to do something. You can only get better from here.


----------



## thov72 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yeah I thought about adding wooshes etc but then decided to leave it with orchestral instruments. 
I´ll try it anyways, since this is my first track in this genre, thn I can decide which version I prefer...

cheers!


----------



## novaburst (Apr 20, 2017)

thov72 said:


> My next step would be to work on the transitions and add more realism



nice piece I can see what you had in mind just take your time and build it up with more detail and as you said realism.
its not there yet but I can see what a great piece it can be.


----------



## thov72 (Apr 21, 2017)

novaburst said:


> nice piece I can see what you had in mind just take your time and build it up with more detail and as you said realism.
> its not there yet but I can see what a great piece it can be.


ooh thank you so much, novaburst! Very nice of you to say that.
Actually I´m quite fast at writing melodies, but the rest, especially the more technical side of working with samples, is just not my cup of tea ...it´s just very tedious to do all that work where you stare at the computer screen for hours...


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Apr 21, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Sorry for what?



Yes, why be sorry? Listen to your own heart!


----------



## thov72 (Apr 21, 2017)

sorry because there are a lot of people here who post tracks this genre


----------



## novaburst (Apr 21, 2017)

thov72 said:


> it´s just very tedious to do all that work where you stare at the computer screen for hours



Hours, days,, and months, haha


----------



## Mundano (Apr 21, 2017)

you may work on the Percussion Track. It from itself should say your ears something, but also should give your melodic lines support


----------



## Flaneurette (Apr 22, 2017)

Did you program the percussion? If you have a controller, I would suggest using it and get into the action or else add more volume automation to it.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Apr 22, 2017)

thov72 said:


> sorry because there are a lot of people here who post tracks this genre


Yes, you are now one those people. Nothing to be sorry about anymore. Welcome to the club and keep making more great music!


----------



## J-M (Apr 22, 2017)

Yeees....come to the dark side...

And don't be sorry, work on your songs, then post them here and listen to the feedback you're given. That's the way we learn.  About the song: everyone has listed the things I wanted to point out, but definitely think about adding more/bigger percussion. Your piece has potential to sound great...to me at least!


----------



## thov72 (Apr 23, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Yes, you are now one those people. Nothing to be sorry about anymore. Welcome to the club and keep making more great music!


haha! thanks! I try to write music in many styles, sort-of-epic is great (I prefer T. Bergersens solo stuff, to TSFH)
, but minimalistic piano also (and you don´t need to be proficient with orchestrating and midi massaging)

thanks to you all, guys! I hope I can work on it (and all th other stuff I compose)before our next child will be born in a matter of weeks. Afterwards, I will focus mainly on writing songs. Reduces the worktime with a computer. I need only pencil and paper and I can think about lyrics while playing with the kids .
Your feedback is really helpful!


----------



## JBW (Apr 27, 2017)

I liked this even more after reading the track title! Got me to listen to the whole thing again while imagining the adventures of that crazy donut! Thanks for that! I'm hearing some bass/snare rock drumming influence in the percussion. Would love to hear something more like Ginger Baker soloing on tom toms to drive it all forward! I can't wait for Return of the Son of the Two-holed Donut!


----------



## Will Armitage (Apr 28, 2017)

The only advice I have is that most epic music has many, many layers playing piano to forte, instead of few parts playing fff. Embrace it, learn from it and improve. Thank you for sharing your music with us!!!


----------

